# Moving stud in a load bearing wall



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

should be a real header in there. they got away without one because it is such a narrow door. 
Going wider you will need it, if it is a load bearing wall and am sure it is.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I wouldn't try to move it. Nail in a new king and jack stud where you want them, then remove the studs that are there now. Install a new, longer header and you're pretty much done.


----------



## jdogg1583 (Jun 9, 2013)

can you guys break that down for me a little more. im totally new to this as this is my first home and first real project. do i completely take everything out first and then build it back up? or do i have to build in supports and then take the studs out?

and do i run the king stud all the way up like the others or can i stop at the horizontal stud thats in there already?


----------



## jdogg1583 (Jun 9, 2013)

would this work:

if i remove that horizontal stud and put a king stud in there on the left side.

then put a jack stud on the left side.

remove the header that's there now and use 2, 2x6s for the new header.

can i remove all that stuff for a hour or two while i do this without compromising the integrity of the wall? I mean the wall is so long, does taking one stud (king and jack) out really make a difference for 1 hour?

heres a link with a diagram
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/7d3ah9ozvzj0wnf/MAQaz-tIiY


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Feb 9, 2013)

jdogg1583 said:


> would this work:
> 
> if i remove that horizontal stud and put a king stud in there on the left side.
> 
> ...


What you're suggesting should work, with a couple of comments: Make sure to replace what you call the "horizontal stud". That's fire blocking, to keep the stud bay and the horizontal space beyond separate. Whether you can just remove the existing framing for a moment depends on what's above: if there's a big load, the building might not fall down but you might lose 1/4" and get some cracks. What's above? And in any case I'd never leave it unsupported for an hour or two - that's just begging for settling.


----------



## jdogg1583 (Jun 9, 2013)

this is a single story home so above the studs is the roof framing as far as i can tell that's it.

you think it will settle just from moving one stud even though the whole wall is almost 40 feet long? im not trying to look stupid here but again this is my first real house project.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Feb 9, 2013)

jdogg1583 said:


> this is a single story home so above the studs is the roof framing as far as i can tell that's it.
> 
> you think it will settle just from moving one stud even though the whole wall is almost 40 feet long? im not trying to look stupid here but again this is my first real house project.


Depends on exactly what's above; if there's a post, or a truss that's carrying more weight (for any one of a lot of reasons), or etc., then yes, it could settle a little. I'm not talking about the whole wall settling, just a little flex down in the top plate. You'll probably be fine, but if it were my house, I'd poke my head up there and see what's going on.


----------

